# One of my first miniature ships has re-appeared (Built early 1972)



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

This model of the four-masted barque BIDSTON HILL, currently listed on Ebay (24th May, 2009) was recently brought to my attention by a friend. Click this link to view: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Model-Sailing-Ship-in-Glass-Case_W0QQitemZ270395330553QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK 
It is of great interest to me, because it was one of the first miniatures that I built sometime before October 1972 - 37, years ago! I have been able to pinpoint a “built before” date, because it was subject of an article written by me that appeared in MODEL BOATS, October 1972. 

So far, the bidding has gone up to £21 and I will be interested to see what it finally sells for in a few days. Although I bid initially, I have dropped out because it has now exceeded the price I sold it for in 1972!

Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Hope they add a few zeroes to that sum, it really is worth it. Regards, Stein.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

It was about my third attempt at a miniature and I can now see a lot wrong with it, but I felt I had done a good job on it at the time. It seems to only have suffered superficial damage on the case edging, but the ship and sea seem to have survived OK. In all those years, it hasn't moved far as it is still in my home town of Preston. Occasionally my early models re-appear, often being described as something they are not. I have seen them displayed as "antique sailor made, over 100 years old!"
Bob


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Bob,
What is the background to this vessel as it's name implies it's owner were from Merseyside.
Bill


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The BIDSTON HILL was owned by William Price of Liverpool. They also owned PRIMROSE HILL AND HOLT HILL in which Charles Lightoller of the TITANIC, served his time.

BIDSTON HILL was wrecked off Cape Horn in 1905. I built the model from details given to me by someone who served in her and was actually aboard when she piled up on the rocks in 1905. He then made a further voyage in MARLBOROUGH HILL.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

BIDSTON HILL 32’=1”. Built 1972.
This model sold on Ebay at about 1530gmt on the 27th May, 2009 for £206!
Bidding became brisk during the last minute of the sale with a leap of over £100 in the closing few seconds.
When I built the model in 1972, £206 was more than a month’s wages for me! 
Apart from anything else, it shows that the models have a good life expectancy as the ship and sea seem to be OK and the case damage is superficial and can be easily restored.
Bob


----------

